# Mein Teichbau



## koi.sl2006 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte hier meinen Teich nachträglich vorstellen.
Es ist eigentlich mein 3 Teich, der erste hatte 42 000 l und war Stufenförmig von 20 cm bis 1,80 m angelegt. Es stellte sich damals sehr schnell heraus, dass diese Form für einen Koi-Teich ungeeignet war. Baujahr 1995
Der zweite war dann eine Wanne, ca.8,50 m lang, ca.4,50 m breit und 2,30 m tief, hatte 65000 l. Diesen habe ich neben dem alten Teich gebaut, so dass der alte Teich mein Pflanzenfilter wurde. Baujahr 2000
2001 kaufte ich dann ein altes Haus mit 1000 m2 Grundstück, hier fing dann alles neu mit dem Teichbau an. 2003 war dann der erste Spatenstich, da ich erfahren hatte das ich denn Garten in Düsseldorf abgeben muss, nur wann stand noch nicht fest.
Leider gibt es von Düsseldorf keine Digitalbilder die ich hier reinstellen könnte.
Zuerst habe ich mich an meinem neuen Pflanzenfilter ausgetobt. Hierfür mussten erst einmal 5 alte Bäume dran glauben.



 Dieser wurde von mir wieder Stufenförmig angelegt von 20 cm bis 1,90 m. 9 m lang, 5 m breit, endresultat 44000 l. Dieser war dann ende 2004 fertig. Ab jetzt gibt es auch Digitalbilder. Meine Überlegungen zum neuen Teich reiften so langsam, ich wollte einen Teich bauen der eine Insel hat damit ich eine Strömungsrichtung hin bekomme und zu den 2 vorgesehenen Bodenabläufen abfällt. Nun begann ich mit dem Filterbau und mit dem Teich gleichzeitig, dazu kamen auch noch der Anbau an das alte Haus und der Neubau der ursprünglichen Scheune.


 
Für den Filter hatte ich mir die Zaunlänge zum Nachbarn vorgestellt, so dass ich 12,50 m Länge zur Verfügung habe. Da ich in Düsseldorf alles aus Betonsteinen gemauert hatte und damit sehr zufrieden war stand fest dass es hier auch so baue. Ich baute immer nur mit Unterbrechungen am Filter und Teich da der umbau am Haus vorging. Ende 2005 hatte ich 2 Kammern vom Filter fertig und auch denn selbst gebauten Vortex und der Betonkranz vom Teich war Fertig. 


 

 
Der halbe Filter lief probeweise schon mit dem zukünftigen Pflanzenfilter, da ich dort schon 20 kleine Koi`s hatte. 2008 ging es dann in die Tiefe mit dem Sparten, bei 2,70 m hatte ich leider keine Lust mehr.


 
Ach ja 2005 und 2006 habe ich dann auch die Verrohrung in den Untergrund verlegt und die 2 Filterkeller angefangen zu gestalten, die ich dann 2008 mehr oder weniger fertig hatte und auch alle Zuleitungen wie zum Beispiel Strom, Wasser und so weiter liegen hatte. Die tiefsten Rohrverlegungen liegen bei 3,50 m, dazu kommen noch zwei 110 Rohre auf 90 m Länge vom Filterkeller der Sommeranlage bis in den Gewölbekeller meines Hauses wo ich die Versorgungsleitungen eingezogen habe. Leider kam dann ein Ziemlich langer Winter mit immer wieder Frost, so dass sich der Lehm unter dem Betonkranz langsam verabschiedete. Dass hieß für mich mehr Arbeit. Im Frühjahr 2009 begann ich dann den Lehm mit einer Estrichschicht von 5 cm zu versehen mit Einbringung von Estrichmatten aus Stahl. Der Teich hatte jetzt eine Abfallende tiefe von 1,20 m bis 2,70 m um die Insel herum, Fliesrichtung des Wassers ist gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 


 

 

 

 

 

 
Am 12.06.2009 war ich damit dann fertig und ich begann am 22.06.09 mit dem verlegen der Unterfolie, 1 mm Folie die mit einer Intrigierten 4 mm Schaumstoff Beschichtung versehen ist. 


 
Am 02.07.09 fing ich dann an die Folie zu verlegen und zu verschweißen, dies dauerte 3 volle Tage. Alle Schweißnähte überpinselte ich noch mit Flüssigfolie da ich meinen Schweißkünsten nicht ganz Traute. 


 

 

 

 
08.07.09war es dann endlich soweit und Wasser läuft in den Teich. Nun konnte ich die zwei Filterkeller endlich einrichten und die Verrohrung bauen. Ach die Restlichen Filterkammern (insgesamt 6 Kammern) wurden jetzt eingerichtet und angeschlossen so dass aus dem Provisorischem Filterlauf der normale Betrieb langsam eingefahren werden konnte. Dass heißt ich hatte den zukünftigen Pflanzenfilter, Teich und den Hauptfilter ab dem 14.07.09 verbunden. Nun kümmerte ich mich um meine so genante Sommeranlage die ich dann am 31.08.09 fertig und damit auch am System angeschlossen hatte.


 
Bis zum 21.09.09 lies ich dann alles so laufen, um dann am 22.09 meine Fische aus Düsseldorf zu holen und endlich in den Teich zu setzen und die aus dem zukünftigen Pflanzenfilter kamen auch in ihr neues zu Hause. 


 
Nach dem langen Winter habe ich dann 2010 die weiteren Randarbeiten am Teich vorgenommen und auch die Inselrandgestaltung, sowie die Brücke schon mal im Groben fertig gestellt. Am Filter habe ich auch noch viel rumgebastelt um ihn zu Optimieren, so war auch das Jahr am Teich schnell rum, zumal ich dann im Oktober eine Arbeitsunfall hatte der mich heute noch beschäftigt. Die letzten Monate kann ich immer nur solange was tun, wie ich die Schmerzen aushalte. Daher geht es jetzt noch langsamer vorwärts wie vorher mit der weiteren Randgestaltung. Aber 7 t Findlinge sind schon da und zum teil liegen sie auch schon an ihrem platz und der Porphyrsplitt grün macht sich auch gut wo er schon liegt. Ich hoffe dass ich mit allem in 2 bis 3 Jahren fertig bin wenn ich nicht noch viel in der Planung verändere. Vor habe ich noch die Insel zu Pflastern, Brückengeländer, Randgestaltung, Bachlauf zu bauen. Dazu muss mein Edelkrebsteich drastisch vergrößert werden.


----------



## newbee (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan

freut mich das Du Deinen Teich hier auch mal vorstellst

Ich kenne ja Deinen Teich und Technik und kann nur sagen sehr Saubere und tolle Arbeit.

Doch in Natura sieht der Teich mit der Insel, viel besser aus als auf den Bildern
Wird echt Zeit das wir uns mal wieder Treffen


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo an alle Koi Liebhaber,

habe mir gestern Nachmittag einen persönlichen Wunsch (Traum) erfüllt.
Bin stolzer besitzer eines kleinen Tancho´s. Diesen hatte ich mir bei einem Bekannten Klan-Mitglieds der auch als Koi-Händler bekannt ist und selber nach Japan Reist um dort die Fische vor Ort aussucht Reservieren lassen.  Eigentlich wollte ich in noch nicht holen, aber ich musste nach denn ganzen Hiobsbotschaften der Ärzte was für mein Angeknackstes Ego tun. Einfach prima denn kleinen Kerl mit den anderen jung Koi´s schwimmen zu sehen, da macht es direkt wieder mehr freude in denn Garten und an den Teich zu gehen. Er muss zwar noch mit den anderen 18 Koi´s bis ende August in Quarantäne bleiben aber dann darf er vom Regenauffangbecken in den Teich umziehen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan

da werde ich ja glatt neidisch auf das Fischlein

Ne aber mal im ernst sehr schöner Tancho, schade das meiner sein komplettes Rot verloren hat.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Hans,

dass soll mahl gar nicht passieren, der kann höchstens noch ein bisschen kräftiger im Rot werden. Aber der Kopf dürfte noch Weiß als Grundfarbe bekommen, dann wäre er für mich perfekt. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## koi.sl2006 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Teichgemeinde, 

da freut man sich auf Garten und Teich, versucht alle es schön zu machen, opfert Zeit und Geld um auch denn Tieren gerecht zu werde und dann so etwas.
       
Heute Mittag dachte ich mich tritt ein Pferd. Diese Maulwürfe haben nichts anderes zu tun als sich unterm Vlies wo der Porphyrsplitt grün drauf liegt durchzubuddeln und dort ihren Hauen aufzuwerfen wo die Pflanzen stehen oder an denn schnitt stellen des Vlies ihren Haufen hinterlassen. So macht dass keinen spaß. Denn Splitt kann man nur noch  aufnehmen und waschen, die Pflanzen neu setzen und dann? 
Kommen die Biester wieder und machen wieder alles kaputt. Ich würde am liebsten Maulwurf Sushi draus machen.

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich diese Maulwürfe los werde, bis jetzt hatten sie mich nie gestört aber dass geht zu weit.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan

das ist echt wirklich Ärgerlich.

Katja meinte da gibt es glaubt Sie ne Pflanze die die Maulis ned mögen

Ich frage mal die Tage Katjas Onkel, den Klein - Großgärtner der weis das bestimmt.

Oder hier


Abwehrpflanzen:
Folgende Pflanzen strömen für die Wühlmäuse einen unangenehmen Geruch aus:
Kaiserkrone (Frittilaria imperialis), Kreuzblättrige Wolfsmilch (Euphorbia latyris), Knoblauch, Steinklee (Melilotus officinalis), Narzisse „La Riante“ und Hundszunge
Diese mäuseabwehrenden Pflanzen können als Zwischenkulturen gesetzt werden, oder rund um die zu schützenden Kulturen
Es wird auch zu eingegrabene Glasscherben geraten. Es muß er jeder für sich entscheiden ob man Glasscherben im Boden haben möchte. 

Vertreiben
Für die Wühlmäuse unangenehm riechendes Material in die Gänge stecken oder gießen:

Pflanzenteile: Thujazweige, Walnussblätter, Holunderzweig oder Holunderblätterjauche wiederholt in die Gänge gießen
Das Gefäß 2/3 mit Holunderblätter füllen.Nach der Gärung(Schaum) sinken die Pflanzenreste. Die Brühe wird bräunlich klar, dann ist die Jauche fertig.

Jauche aus Thuja- und Fichtenzweigen: 1 Kilogramm zerkleinerte Zweige in 20 Liter Wasser ansetzen - die Zweige vorher mit kochendem Wasser überbrühen

Kampfer: in einen Korkstopfen wird ein 7-8mm Loch (nicht ganz durch) gebohrt pulveresierter Kampfer hineingefüllt und wasserdicht verschlossen. Den Korken ca 20 cm tief in den Boden (Zwiebelpflanzer) versenken, oder kleines Glas- oder Kunststofffläschchen mit 1 Teelöffel Kampfer füllen,in den Deckel 3-6 Löcher bohren, danach die Flasche in die Erde senken.
Fischabfälle

Tier- oder Menschenhaare (vom Friseur besorgen) sollen auch abwehren.

Mit Thujaschnitt mulchen

Knoblauchzehen oder Knoblauchpillen um frisch gepflanzte Obstbäume stecken

Es gibt auch Vertreibungspräparate wie Wühl-Ex Neu oder Maulwurf-Frei im Handel zu kaufen.

Lärm machen:
leere Flaschen im Abstand von 5 cm, Flaschenhals 4 – 5cm aus dem Boden heraus ragen lassen, um die Beete herum einsenken. Der darüber pfeifende Wind erzeugt ein Heulton und nervt die Mäuse

Auch die Module von klingenden Geburtstagskarten (die beim öffnen eine Melodie abspielen) sollen schon Wühlmäuse vertrieben haben. Module aus der Karte herausnehmen, in ein Plastikröhre legen und in den Gang schieben. Die Module können mehrere Tage lang spielen.


Selbstgebaute Windmühlen oder ein Stück Eisen das an ein Rohr schlägt kann durch den regelmäßigen Ton zur Vertreibung führen.

Wenn die Gänge mit einem Sauzahn immer wieder öffnet und ständig frische Luft und vor allem viel Licht eindringt kann man die Wühlmäuse können sie auch vertrieben.



Maßnahmen zum Vertreiben der Tiere mit Hilfe von Schallwellen, Resonanzschwingungen, seismischen Schwingungen, Rückstoßschwingungen, Infraschall- und Ultraschallwellen und ähnlicher Mechanismen wurden vom amtlichen Pflanzenschutzdienst getestet. Sie haben sich nicht als Wirksam erwiesen, deshalb wird vom Einsatz abgeraten.

Sind all die Vertreibungsversuche ohne Wirkung, weil die Population zu groß ist und immer wieder neue Mäuse in den Garten strömen, erst dann sollte der Tod für die kleinen Wühler wirklich nur der letzte Ausweg sein.
Quelle(n):
http://www.ein-stueck-natur-online.de/se…



Vielleicht Hilft dir das ja etwas weiter


----------



## koi.sl2006 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Hans,

geiler Vorschlag. Ich stelle mir gerade meinen Teich vor im Japanischem Stiehl bepflanzt denn Porphyrsplitt grün und die Findlinge liegen schön und alle paar cm Schaut ein Flaschenhals heraus, am besten nehme ich noch Flaschen unterschiedlicher Farbe.
Na ja jetzt mahl ernsthaft außer denn Knoblauch haben meine Nachbarn und ich schon alles Probiert. Ich habe sie schon versucht mit Wasser zu vertreiben.
Auch die ganzen Geräte die Schallwellen und Pieptöne und Schwingungen erzeugen haben nicht geholfen. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe, werde mir dass  alles noch durch denn Kopf gehen lassen. Aber Frag mahl Katjas Onkel nach der Pflanze, will keinen versuch auslassen.  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan 
mehr fällt mir im Moment au ned ein was Du gegen die Maulw. tun kannst.

Aber ich habe gesehen das sich Klaus auch angemeldet hat



Hallo Klaus :willkommen


----------



## koi.kk2011 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Hans,


danke für die Willkommensgrüße!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Hans,

soll dir noch ausrichten dass Klaus hofft dich in Arcen bei der Holland Show endlich kennen zu lernen, da es ja auf der Inter Koi nicht geklappt hat.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Ich habe auch immer wieder ungebetenen Besuch von einem Maulwurf oder Wühlmäusen. Die oben genannten Dinge habe ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich einmal glück und stand mit dem Spaten im Garten beim Teichbuddeln als sich ein Haufen bildete.... Die Einzelheiten nenne ich nun nicht aber es war der letzte Haufen dieses Maulwurfs.


Zu Deinem Teich kann ich nur sagen... Wahnsinnsprojekt!!!

Viel Spass weiterhin beim bauen und gute Besserung.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo pyro, 

dass Glück hatte ich auch mahl gerne mit dem Spaten, nur ich schätze es würde mich nicht weiter bringen da es so wie es aussieht mehrere Maulwürfe sind.
Schön dass dir mein Teich Projekt gefällt, dachte schon dass hier gar keiner Interesse an dem Bericht hat, natürlich auch danke für die Besserungswünsche hoffe nach der letzten OP es jetzt wieder aufwärts geht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Ich hab hier auch mehrere ... besonders schlimm ists im Frühjahr wenn die Wiesen sehr feucht sind oder unter Wasser stehen. Da kommen die Biester rauf  in den Garten. 

Mein Repertoire an Abwehrwaffen als Pyrotechniker ist da schon nicht ganz schlecht aber manches geht nicht und manches wirkt nicht wie erwünscht. Jetzt nachdem ich auch einen wunderschönen Teich habe hoffe ich nur das die Tiere vom Vlies und Folie fern bleiben.

OP hört sich immer schlecht an. Dann hoffen wir mal das beste.


Der Bericht ist nicht schlecht. Sooo viele Jahre Baustelle da hätte ich nicht die Geduld dazu und ausserdem gäbs hier bei mir massiven Ärger mit der Regierung. Mein Teichbau zieht sich nun seit Herbst 2010 und das muss ich mir nun schon seit 2 Monaten anhören das ich so lang dazu brauche.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo pyro,

also ich kann dich beruhigen an dass Vlies und die Folie gehen die Maulwürfe nicht. Da sind dann Wühlmäuse und Ratten Schlimmer die nehmen solche Materialien gerne als Nestbau. Kannst du mir als Pyrotechniker nicht mahl ein paar Abwehrwaffen besorgen, verrate auch keinem wo ich sie herhabe, Hauptsache es macht laut „Bums“. 

Zur Regierung, die hab ich abgeschafft. 

Ja dass hat damit zu tun dass ich alles von Hand mache, dazu kommt dass ich alles über 90 m Transportieren muss bis es am Teich ist. Alleine meine 2 Filteranlagen baust du mit denn dazu gehörigen Versorgungskellern nicht mal eben so. Alleine meine Patronenfilter hat mich 2 Monate beschäftigt bis ich ihn in die Kammer einbauen konnte, dementsprechend hat mein Wohnzimmer ausgesehen. Dass kansste mit einer Regierung vergessen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## koi.sl2006 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich hier meinen Teich vorgestellt habe und seit Monaten immer wieder hier die Beiträge und Diskussionen über Filterbau mitbekomme habe ich mich durchgerungen auch noch meinen Filter hier vorzustellen. Zuerst wollte ich einen neuen Beitrag eröffnen, ich habe mich dann aber dazu entschieden ihn in meinen Beitrag Teichbau zu Intrigieren.
Ich Denke dass die Beiträge hier meistens am Ziel vorbeischießen. Die einen versuchen nur über Technik ihr Wasser zu reinigen, die anderen geben dem Filter keinen platz und Volumen. Mein Filter hat ein Gesamtvolumen von ca. 7300 l und ist folgender maßen aufgebaut.
1. Vortex 500 l mit Wabeneinsatz
2. Filterkammer 1500 l Patronenfilter (54 m Patronen)
3. Filterkammer 1500 l Autowaschstraßenbürsten
4. Filterkammer 1000 l Filterwatte 10 kg abgedeckt mit Autowaschstraßenbürsten
5. Filterkammer 1000 l FBY leer Rohr 20mm auf 3cm Länge geschnitten
6. Filterkammer 1000 l Lava
7. Pumpenkammer 800 l
Die Filterwatte, FBY leer Rohr und Lava habe ich in Jutesäcke gepackt, damit ich sie besser Händeln und stapeln kann. Als Filterrost (Mediumauflage) habe ich Plastik Paletten benutzt wegen der hohen Tragkraft. Jede Kammer ist so voll gepackt dass der Wasserspiegel nicht über das Medium steigen kann. Dass Wasser wird unter der Medienauflage (Paletten) in die Kammer geführt, und mittig an der Oberfläche entnommen um es in die nächste Kammer zu führen. In den 110 Rohren sind noch Mal Filterbürsten Intrigiert. In jeder Kammer sind 2 Sauerstoffsteine, die für ausreichend Sauerstoff sorgen damit die Bakterien auch Optimale Bedingungen haben und ihrer Arbeit ausführen können. In der Pumpenkammer ist eine
Aquamax ECO 3500 Installiert die dass wasser zurück in denn Teich befördert. Ich schätze durch die physikalischen Eigenschaften und Reibungswiderstand hält sich mein Wasser za.3 St. im Filter auf bis es gereinigt wieder in denn Teich zurückfliest. Der Vortex wird je nach Verschmutzung und Jahreszeit 1 bis 3 mahl pro Woche durch ablassen des Wassers (500 l) und anschließendem Spülen gereinigt. Der Patronenfilter ein Mal im Jahr Abgelassen und mit dem Schlauch ausgespritzt. Die 4 Biokammern werde ich  mir nächstes Jahr mahl anschauen wie sie aussehen, dann laufen sie 3 Jahre.
In meinem alten Filter in Düsseldorf war keine Patronenkammer Intrigiert also eine schlechtere Mechanische Reinigung, dort Reinigte ich die Biokammern ale 5 Jahre.
Dass ist mein Hauptfilter er läuft dass ganze Jahr.
Dazu kommt meine so genannte Sommeranlage sie besteht aus einem Vortex und einem Cheops Modul (Filtermattenpyramide) und wird auch von einer Aquamax ECO 3500 angetrieben.
Damit habe ich eine hohe Verweildauer des Wassers im Filter und der Dreck kann sich in der Mechanischen Vorreinigung gut Absetzen und die Bakterien haben auch genug zeit um ihre Arbeit zu erledigen. Ich habe ein neue Pumpe auf Reserve liegen damit ich bei einem Schaden schnell reagieren kann. Ich habe auch einen zweiten Stromkreis (Solarstrom) so kann ich gewährleisten dass meine Anlage immer läuft.
Ich will nicht denn Eindruck erwecken dass dies  der einzig und Richtige weg der Wasserfilterung ist aber ich will aufzeigen wie es nach meiner Meinung gut und Kostengünstig Funktioniert. Ich bin nicht auf Fachleute angewiesen die mir Teure Technik verkaufen und Installieren, da ich alles selber machen kann.

Viele kennen Hans (newbee) der hatte das Problem.
Zitat:
Nun geht’s es weiter
Gestern nach Unwetter und heftigem Regen seltsames Geräusch vom Trommler.
Ich raus an den Teich und was muss ich hören? Trommler geht auf Dauerspülen
kurz danach Fi löst aus
Was nun ich nachgeschaut Trommler vom Netz Fi rein Trommler wieder dran Fi löst aus, na Klasse.
Ich am Sonntag gleich noch Mike angerufen,
Trommelmotor defekt nun steht meine Anlage bis Mittwoch still.
Bin mal gespannt was noch so alles kommt in diesem Jahr
Werde aber weiter berichten und wenn es klappt noch paar Bilder vom Motor Tausch machen

3 Tage Stil stand.
Ich kann jede Kammer mit Schläuchen überbrücken und die Anlage notdürftig erst mal weiter betreiben.
Vielleicht kann ich mit diesem Bericht den einen oder anderem helfen ein für in Richtige Entscheidung zu treffen wie er oder sie ihren Filter aufbaut.
Dazu kommt, wir sollten alle an die Umwelt denken ja ich weis der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose aber Kernkraft oder Kohle stecken meist dahinter und wenn wir uns schon für unsere Tiere stark machen, sorgen um Liebellen, __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Schnecken und so weiter machen dann vergehst nicht auch Strom zu Sparen. Die einzigen Profitöre sind die Hersteller und Händler und jeder von euch kennt einen der sich eine Filteranlage aufschwatzen lassen hat die nachher als nicht geeignet sich herausstellte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan

Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre hätte ich so gebaut wie eigentlich angedacht.

Aber mein Trommler läuft jetzt wieder Gott sei Dank.

Ich kann aber immer wieder nur sagen Vorbildliche Anlage hast Du bei Dir gezaubert.
Naja im August kann ich Sie ja mal wieder in Live sehen, wenn ich hoch komme um mit Dir und Klaus nach Arcen zu gehen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Hans,

gehen nach Arcen? 

Kannst du alleine ich werde Fahren, der weg ist mir zu weit, bis wir dann da sind ist die Holland Show ja vorbei.
Zu deinem Filter, der Umbau ist ja geplant sobald du dass Haus gekauft hast. Dann müssen wir nur noch Katja für ein paar Tage entsorgen damit sie nicht alles mitbekommt was dann neu gemacht wird.
Ach ja danke für dass Lob, nur mit dem Zaubern klapst noch nicht, da bin ich immer noch am üben und so lange dass nicht klappt ist weiter Handarbeit angesagt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan na was macht Dein Teich?

Ich hoffe echt das es mit Aarcen klappt.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Aug. 2012)

*Koi Nachwuchs bei Stefan*

Hallo zusammen, nach über einem Jahr melde ich mich auch mahl wieder.

Meine Teichbaustelle findet kein ende. Jetzt haben auch noch meine Koi´s gelaicht. Eigentlich hatte ich mir immer gewünscht dass dies mahl passiert. Am ersten Juni Wochenende traf es mich ziemlich unvorbereitet, da ich mittlerweile eigentlich davon ausging dass meine Koi´s zu Doof sind zum Leichen und sie mir auch die Tage zuvor keinen anlas gaben damit zu Rechnen dass sie es doch können. Mit dieser meinung lag ich aber falsch, Freitag (1.6.12) als ich von der Arbeit kamm, war der erste weg als ich aus dem Auto stieg wie immer zuerst zum Teich. Ich sah schon von weitem dass da ordentlich bewegung im Teich war.
Sie Leichten!
Ich bin sofort in die Scheune, Laichbürsten hohlen und rein in den Teich damit. Zu meinem entsetzen machten die Spinner um die Laichbürsten einen weiten bogen. Trotzdem bin ich rein und habe meine Aquarien aktiviert, was recht schnell ging da ich eigentlich seit 6 bis 7 Jahren sehnsüchtig darauf warte dass dies passiert. Am Abend habe ich dann die Fadenalgen geerntet, da an diesen die Eier hingen.
Zu meiner Überraschung ging es dann am nächsten und am Übernächsten tag weiter mit dem Leichen. Mittlerweile wusste ich nicht mehr wohin mit denn Eiern. Die Folie und die Fadenalgen waren kaum noch zu erkennen vor Eiern. Mein größtes Weibchen ca. 75 cm groß brachte es auf anderthalb Tage dauerleichen, am Sonntag nachmittag stand sie abseits von allen anderen, total eingefallen und die Farbe verloren. Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass sie mir stirbt. Es haben insgesamt 8 Weibchen gelaicht, verteilt auf 3 Tage, ich war zum Schluss froh dass es vorbei war. Allerdings haben sie dann 2 Wochen später noch mahl gelaicht, ich weis aber nicht welches Weibchen, hoffe aber es über die Jungen zu erfahren, da ich ca. 300 bis 400 Junge Fische habe vom zweitem Leichen. Das erste Laich Wochenende hat mir ungefähr 1500 - 2000 Junge beschert. Es wehren wesentlich mehr, aber ich habe ein paar fehler gemacht, die mehreren geschätzten 1000  Jungfischen das leben gekostet haben. Aber nur durch Probieren lernt man, beim nächsten Mahl bin ich überzeugt werden es wesentlich mehr Jungfische sein. Leider hat mein schönstes Weibchen noch nicht gelaicht, ich hoffe dass passiert noch. Dafür hat aber mein großes Weibchen dass Leichen gut überstanden, sie erholt sich und nimmt auch wieder gut zu, der eingefallene Bauch wird wieder langsam aber die Farbe hat sich bis heute nicht mehr erholt. Ich werde euch mit Bildern auf dem laufenden halten wie sich die Jungen entwickeln.


MfG Stefan


----------



## lotta (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan
Ist ja super, tolle Fotos !
viel Glück bei der Aufzucht und, hält uns auf dem laufenden, 
das ist ja echt spannend.
Liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch, diese Menge hatten wir noch nie. Hoffentlich klappts mit der Aufzucht. Selektierst du oder willst du alle mal testen?


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan,
Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
Du willst ja scheinbar als Züchter anfangen, ich hoffe du weißt was das an Aufwand bedeutet.
Es macht aber total Spass und man sollte bei der Selektion schon etwas streng sein.
Ansonsten kann man sich um die anderen nicht so gut kümmern.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan...

...das ist ja der Hammer...Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1000-facher Vater!!!! 

Aber mal ehrlich in die Runde gefragt, Was mache ich mit sovielen Jungfischen? Und wie lange kann ich die denn im AQ halten? Ich glaube mal, ich würde bei so vielen Jungen erst Freude und dann Panik verbreiten...:?


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Patrick,
die kleinen Fressmonster groß zu ziehen ist eine echte Herrausforderung.


----------



## newbee (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
> Du willst ja scheinbar als Züchter anfangen, ich hoffe du weißt was das an Aufwand bedeutet.
> Es macht aber total Spass und man sollte bei der Selektion schon etwas streng sein.
> Ansonsten kann man sich um die anderen nicht so gut kümmern.


Nur weil man mal sich an den Nachwuchs ranwagt, muß man doch nicht gleich sich als Züchter versuchen lol.


Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan...
> 
> ...das ist ja der Hammer...Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1000-facher Vater!!!!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich in die Runde gefragt, Was mache ich mit sovielen Jungfischen? Und wie lange kann ich die denn im AQ halten? Ich glaube mal, ich würde bei so vielen Jungen erst Freude und dann Panik verbreiten...:?


Och Rico keine Angst beim Stefanschen Wasserpark bleiben die nicht lange drinnen.




Stefan schön schön aber das habe ich Dir ja schon gesagt.
Aber beneidenswert sind deine Wasserflöhe.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



lotta schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan
> Ist ja super, tolle Fotos !
> viel Glück bei der Aufzucht und, hält uns auf dem laufenden,
> das ist ja echt spannend.
> Liebe grüsse lotta



Hallo lotta
ja ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, auch mit hofendlich schönen Bildern.



sbecs schrieb:


> Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch, diese Menge hatten wir noch nie. Hoffentlich klappts mit der Aufzucht. Selektierst du oder willst du alle mal testen?



Ja, ich habe schon selektiert, da ich mit dem bericht zwei Monate hinterherhinke (bewusst) damit ich erst die erfolge oder Misserfolge habe und mich hier nicht dem Gespött im Forum aussetze.



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
> Du willst ja scheinbar als Züchter anfangen, ich hoffe du weißt was das an Aufwand bedeutet.
> Es macht aber total Spass und man sollte bei der Selektion schon etwas streng sein.
> Ansonsten kann man sich um die anderen nicht so gut kümmern.



Nein kein Züchter aber ich möchte mein Hobby gut im sinne der Tiere ausüben und die Natürliche Vermehrung gehört für mich dazu. Ach ja ich stehe um 3 Uhr auf und komme um ca 23.30 Uhr ins Bett, dass seit zwei Monaten. Ich weis mittlerweile was dass heißt. Ich wusste dies aber vorher schon da mein bestand an Koi´s (die größten ) im Teich 12 Jahre alt sind und ich diese als Eier bekommen habe.



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan...
> 
> ...das ist ja der Hammer...Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1000-facher Vater!!!!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich in die Runde gefragt, Was mache ich mit sovielen Jungfischen? Und wie lange kann ich die denn im AQ halten? Ich glaube mal, ich würde bei so vielen Jungen erst Freude und dann Panik verbreiten...:?



Hallo Zacky
wenn ich nicht so viel experimentiert hätte dann wären es schätzungsweise mehrere 10000 Jungfische.
Zacky kein problem, ich würde sogar die Badewanne opfern wenn es sein müsste, außerdem hab ich ja noch Hans im Rücken, Notfalls muss der seinen Teich als aufzucht becken auch noch opfern. Keine angst es sind nur noch ca. 300 bis 400 Junge im Aquarium, Details kommen im nächsten Bericht.

Hallo Hans, 
wir sehen uns  nächsten Sonntag ja schon in Arcen zur Holland Show, Klaus freud sich auch schon. Dass wird wieder ein klasse und amüsanter Tag.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



koi.sl2006 schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht so viel experimentiert hätte dann wären es schätzungsweise mehrere 10000 Jungfische.



na da hast du dann Glück im Unglück gehabt...wenn man da so sagen darf...

Za





koi.sl2006 schrieb:


> kein problem, ich würde sogar die Badewanne opfern wenn es sein müsste



 das glaube ich Dir gerne....

Ich bin gespannt und bleibe dran, dass Thema interressiert mich brennend. :smoki


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

hallo stefan,
du hast echt 12jährige und die damals aus nem ei selbst gezogen ???? hut ab !!!!!
 das istja unglaublich toll, wie groß sind die jetzt? 
pass gut auf deine babys auf !!!!
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo lotta,
die größten sind ca. 75 bis 85 cm.
Du kannst dich drauf verlassen dass ich gut auf die kleinen aufpasse.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Stefan,
da ich vor 2 Jahren das erste mal Brut direkt vom Koihändler aufgezogen hatte, weiß ich was das für ein Aufwand ist.
Über den Totalausfall der >40cm Tosai musste ich erst mal wegkommen aber es ergab sich dieses Jahr durch einen Zufall, dass es wieder einige in ein AQ geschafft haben.
Die Aufzucht von Wasserflöhen in 3 Regentonnen läuft mittlerweile sehr gut.
Die Version 2 Filter mit ordentlich Volumen ist installiert und V3 schon in Planung.

Einige sehen so aus als ob sie mal schöne und große Koi werden.

Mach viele Bilder und stell die dann ein, das ist sicher ein Ansporn.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Jörg,
ich wollte dieses Jahr in Arcen bei einem Händler der Koi Brut anbietet eigentlich so 200 oder sogar mehr Junge kaufen die hat er immer so in der größe von 3 bis 4 cm angeboten. Dass las ich natürlich jetzt sein da auch ich nun Platz probleme habe, aber wehr weis vielleicht opfere ich noch mahl 100 qm Garten für einen Teich, da muss ich dann wenigstens kein Rasen mehr mähen. Was mich nur wundert ist dass sehr wenige Krüppel dabei sind die ich natürlich schon heraus Selektiert habe. Dazu habe ich erstaunlicher weise nur eine geringe Sterblichkeit, mein Cousin ist Gelernter Binnenfischereimeister der meinte nur dass ich im erstem Jahr mit 50% ausfall rechnen müsste. 
Ich bin mittlerweile auch begeistert was sie so schon an Farbe zeigen, da wird dass nächste Selektieren schwer. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan,
mit der Sterblichkeit hatte ich auch wenig zu tun.
Es mag aber sein, dass bei der Produktion von Koi nicht so sorgsam vorgegangen wird.

Fertige kleine Koi zu kaufen macht meiner Ansicht nach wenig Sinn, die guten und großen fehlen da schon.
Es ist dann die zweite Selektion, die er normalerweise entsorgen würde.

Das mit dem Selektieren ist nicht so einfach, die kleinen sehen ja teilweise vielversprechend aus.
Ich kann dir nur raten nach Größe und Farbe zu selektieren. Hab ich das letzte mal versäumt.
Es werden sonst zu viele und die sind schwer alle gut über den Winter zu bekommen.

Ich wollte mal wissen was möglich ist und habe erst mal nur nach Größe selektiert.
Die sind etwas unerwartet dann bei warmen Temperaturen sehr groß geworden.
Die sich daraus ergebenden Filterprobleme hab ich nur mit Aufwand in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Jörg,
die Frage beschäftigt mich gerade auch Brennend. Ich habe mich mit Koi Händlern und Klan Mitgliedern über dass Thema unterhalten. Da gehen die Meinungen teilweise doch ganz schön auseinander.
Mein jetziger stand sied so aus , bau einer Innenhälterung, hier kommen ca. 100 der größten Jungen rein und bleiben bis Mai 2013 drinnen.
Die anderen werde ich im 42000 l Teich über denn Winter bringen. Die werde ich dann nächstes Jahr selektieren und dann die schönsten über denn Winter in die Innenhälterung stecken. Auf jeden Fall muss ich groß und klein trennen, da die großen jetzt schon die kleinsten Fressen. Ich habe manchmal dass Gefühl ich würde Piranhas groß ziehen.
Über dass Filterproblem mach ich mir weniger gedanken, da ich aus gezeichnetes Grundwasser zur verfügung habe und dadurch in der Innenhälterung mehr über Wasser wechsel arbeiten werde. Aber der Filter ist mit 6 Kammern und ca.1400 l Volumen auch nicht gerade klein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Stefan,
Grundwasser ist schon mal gut, 10% WW waren es bei mir täglich.
Was an Filterung nötig ist hängt viel von der Temperatur ab.
Ich wollte mal wissen was möglich ist und habe versucht 21-23 Grad zu erreichen.
Viele der größeren hatten dann im Mai schon über 30cm, die verputzen dann schon einiges.

Eine strenge Selektion kann da schon hilfreich sein.
Nach ein paar Monaten sollte die Richtung erkennbar sein und ich würde nun auch die großen ohne gut erkennbare Tendenz eher in den Teich geben.
Die Hoffnung z.B., dass sich bei Shiro das Schwarz noch kommt war ein Trugschluss.
Ich hatte dann zwar große und handzahme aber immer noch keine Koi die nach einer objektiven Beurteilung wirklich gut waren.

Eher weniger und die dann optimal versorgen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

So jetzt geht es weiter,
da es nach 2 Wochen ca. 2000 Jungfische gewesen sind die ich zu versorgen habe musste ich mir einige Gedanken machen, zu klären waren vor allem Futterbeschaffung und Unterbringung.
Obwohl über die Fütterung brauchte ich nicht lange nachdenken Gekochtes Eigelb und Salinenkrebse in den ersten Wochen würden erstmal die Mäuler stopfen. Frostfutter ( Cyclops, Rinderherz ) und lebende Wasserflöhe würden nach 2 bis 3 Wochen die Fütterung ergänzen und dann auch langsam auf gemahlenes Koifutter gewöhnen.
Nun zur unterbringung der kleinen. Ich hatte sowieso vor mein __ Edelkrebs Biotop zu vergrößern, dies musste ich jetzt beschleunigen, also Schippe in die Hand und los ging's. Samstags bin ich dann los Folie kaufen, dann noch zusammenschweißen und rein in dass Loch. Schon war die vorläufige unterbringung der Jungen gesichert. In den nächsten Wochen kann ich dann dass Biotop in seine gewünschte form bringen, dazu mus ich auch noch Folie anschweißen und denn alten mit dem neuem teil verbinden, dass wird aber erst im Herbst oder Frühjahr was. Auch hier ein paar Bilder vom Umzug in Eimern, denn ich gleich zum Selektieren genutzt habe. 
Da mein Cousin Gelernter Binnenfischereimeister ist bekomme ich natürlich von im auch nützliche Tips. Er gab mir denn hinweis dass sie in der Fischzucht Grasschnitt in dass Wasser geben und sich dann dadurch nach ein paar Tagen Plankton bildet was zur Fütterung geeignet ist.
Also Kinderplanschbecken aufgebaut auf der Insel und Wasser hinein, dazu noch zwei Sauerstoffsteine die dass ganze belüften. Dass anschließende Rasenmähen hat richtig spaß gemacht. Dazu kamm dann noch ein Eimer Pferdemist und ein Eimer Hühnermist, oh meine Nachbarn waren begeistert. Nun noch ein paar Flöhe als ansatz in dass Planschbecken und hoffen dass es gut funktioniert. Dass ergebnis nach ein paar Tagen seht ihr auf denn Bildern.
Für die nicht all zu gute Qualität der Fotos von denn Jungfischen mochte ich mich entschuldigen aber besser hab ich es einfach nicht hinbekommen. Obwohl Scheibe Putzen beim Aquarium half schon die Qualität zu steigern.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zacky (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

toll...sehr schön zu lesen und vor allem sehr interressant... da hast du dich ja nochmal ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt mit dem Teicherweiterungsbau... gut, wenn man genügend Platz hat...:smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Morgen Stefan 
Dein Teich ist ja grösser alls die Tüschenbreuscher Mühle 
Viel Glück mit der Brut 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## koi.sl2006 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



Zacky schrieb:


> toll...sehr schön zu lesen und vor allem sehr interressant... da hast du dich ja nochmal ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt mit dem Teicherweiterungsbau... gut, wenn man genügend Platz hat...:smoki



Hallo Zacky, 
du kennst ja meine meinung, wer keinen Platz hat ist nur zu faul in die Tiefe zu gehen.



Reiner S schrieb:


> Morgen Stefan
> Dein Teich ist ja grösser alls die Tüschenbreuscher Mühle
> Viel Glück mit der Brut
> Gruss Reiner



Reiner,
nur dort Angelst du nicht auf Koi´s. 
Dass soll aber nicht heißen dass ich in meinem Teich Angel .


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

So, meine Koi´s entwickeln sich langsam zu Kannibalen. Groß frist Klein, ich nenne dass einfach mahl Natürliche Selektion.
Spaß bei seite ich habe wohl die schlimmste Zeit mit den Jungen überstanden, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf dass Wasser achten im sinne der Filterung und teil erneuerung damit ich denn Keimdruck niedrig halte und mir keine Krankheiten oder Bakterielle infektionen einhandel. Ich wechsel teilweise pro Tag bis zu zweidrittel des Wassers.
Die kleinen Wasserschweine fressen was ihnen mittlerweile vors maul kommt. Da ich versuche sie vielseitig zu ernähren habe ich durch beobachtungen mir Fütterungs strategin angewöhnt. Zuerst gemahlenes Koifutter, dann Frostfutter, hier zuerst Rinderherz dann Cyclops und wenn sie dies verputzt haben kommt Lebendfutter ( Cyclops, Wasserflöhe und Schwarze Mückenlarven ) zum schluss bekommen sie noch ungemahlenes Futter, was sie sich dann an der Oberfläche alleine aus einander Pflücken. Bei dieser Reihenfolge der Fütterung habe ich den Objektiven eindruck dass groß und klein denn Bauch voll hat. Als ich noch vor Tagen zum Beispiel mit Lebendfutter und dann mit Trockenfutter angefangen habe waren die kleinsten nicht Rund gefressen. Wenn sie satt sind sehen sie aus als würden sie eine Badewanne ( ihr Bauch ist gemeint ) mit schleppen. Man kann mittlerweile sehr schön schon farbe und zeichnung erkennen, die sich aber noch ganz entscheidend endern kann in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahren, diese erfahrung habe ich in der aufzucht von meinen großen Koi´s vor 12 Jahren gemacht, zwei Fische haben sich sogar noch nach Jahren in ihren Farben stark veränderte. Die kleinen sind nun so zwischen 2 und 4 cm groß. Natürlich hänge ich wieder Fotos  an denn Bericht, da ich weis wie heiß ihr auf bilder seid.

Ps: Ein Bild zeigt wieso ich ein Netz über denn kleinen habe, mein Lieblingsvogel war mahl wieder da. So sie dann leidere ein __ Edelkrebs aus nach der Attacke.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Stefan,
das schaut doch ganz vielversprechend aus.
Das mit der Filterung ist nicht so einfach, bei mir läuft schon Filter V2 in Schwerkraft mit 300 Liter.
2 Belüfter sorgen für ausreichend Sauerstoff, der ist auch wichtig.

Das mit der abwechslungsreichen Kost und viel Lebendfutter ist toll.
Es gibt spezielles Aufzuchtfutter, was mehr RP für das Wachtum hat.
Mein größter sollte nun die 10 cm Marke geknackt haben.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Jörg, 
ja mit dem Filtern dass is so nee sache, aber durch mein permanentes Wasserwechseln hab ich keine Probleme. Habe aber auch nur einen Selbstgebauten Schwammfilter drin denn ich jeden Tag reinige und einen Sauerstoffstein. Dass mit dem Aufzuchtfutter habe ich noch nicht gemacht, bis jetzt habe ich immer gemahlenes Koifutter mit Forelli (42% Roprotein) als Proteinzugabe gegeben. Dass wird sich aber ab morgen endern, da ich mich in Arcen zur Holland Show mit meinem Händler treffe und dort Aufzuchtfutter bekomme. Trotzdem werde ich weiter mit Lebendfutter arbeiten, da natürliches füttern garantiert der gesundheit der Jungen nicht schadet.
Wie alt sind deine mit schon 10 cm.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan,
die sind von Ende Mai aber nur einige sind schon gut groß.
Werde ein paar von den ganz kleinen rausfangen bevor sie wie Futter aussehen.
Das beste ist Lebendfutter, das gibt es auch bei mir täglich.
Aufzuchtfutter ist etwas besser, man merkt es schon an der Menge der Köttel.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

So, kurzer bericht über die Jung Koi´s, sie entwickeln sich außerordentlich gut. Seit dem vorletztem Wochenende habe ich auch Aufzuchtfutter was ich mir in Arcen bei meinem Futterhändler besorgt habe, dies wird sehr gut angenommen. Ich muss aber auch sagen dass sie eigentlich alles gut fressen was ich ihnen vorsetze. Die größen unterschiede werden immer krasser, die größten sind inzwischen um die 7 cm und die kleinsten ungefähr 2,5 cm. Es ist mittlerweile ein bunter haufen der durch denn Tümpel schwimmt, mann kann jetzt auch besser erkennen bei welchen Jungfischen die Kimmendeckel zu kurz oder krumm sind, diese werden jetzt heraus Selektiert. Es haben sich drei Gruppen  gebildet die sich nur beim Fressen vermischen, ansonsten stehen sie in verschiedenen Bereichen zusammen im Teich als Schwarm. In dem einem Schwarm halten sich nur die großen auf, der ist immer gut zu erkennen. Wiso die beiden anderen nicht in einem Schwarm zusammen stehen weiß ich nicht, da kein unterschied zu erkennen ist zwischen den beiden, nicht an größe noch an Farben. Die großen halten sich immer bei Sonne im flachem Ufer bereich auf und genießen die Sonne, wobei die beiden kleineren Jungfischschwärme immer etwas tiefer stehen. Sie zeigen mittlerweile von Tag zu Tag mehr Farben und Zeichnungen, da sind einige bei die dürften ruhig schon so bleiben, aber aus der erfahrung heraus die ich vor 12 Jahren gemacht habe weis ich dass sich da noch einiges ändern wird. Die vorbereitungen für die Innenhälterung laufen auch schon auf Hochtouren, damit ich dann im Winter so ca. 200 Jungfische darinnen halten kann. Nun noch ein paar Bilder damit auch alle zufrieden sind. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan.

Ist ja schon wieder eine gewisse Zeit vergangen. Wie sieht es denn mit deinen Mini-Koi so aus? Wieviel hast du noch? Ist was an Farben zu erkennen? Berichte bitte weiter...


----------



## koi.sl2006 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Zacky,
ich glaube nicht  dass es hier in diesem Forum erwünscht ist, dass ich in meinem Teichbaubericht über denn Nachzuchterfolg berichte. Jörg ( Mod-Team ) hat eigenmächtig meinen Bericht auseinander gerissen und in mehrere geteilt. Nach meiner Intervention hat er ihn teilweise wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ich möchte nicht für jeden Furz einen eigenen Bericht  schreiben, da ich doch lieber eine Teich Entwicklung und ihre Probleme und auch die  Entwicklung des Lebens im und um den Teich in einem Bericht verfolgen möchte. Hier möchte man es aber anders, daher habe ich mich entschieden hier nicht mehr zu Berichten. Kurz zu deiner Frage, denn kleinen geht es sehr gut, es sind immer noch weit über Tausend Stück und Farblich ist alles dabei. Aber wenn es dich weiterhin Interessiert kannst du mir eine Private Nachricht Senden und du wirst auf dem Laufendem gehalten, dass gilt auch für alle anderen die es interessiert.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Christine (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



koi.sl2006 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht  dass es hier in diesem Forum erwünscht ist, dass ich in meinem Teichbaubericht über denn Nachzuchterfolg berichte.



Hallo Stefan,

mit Verlaub, aber das ist einfach Schwachsinn. Jörg ist lediglich seiner Aufgabe als Moderator nachgekommen - nämlich dafür zu sorgen, dass die Themen für den Leser begreifbar bleiben , sprich: Das Forum für die User usable  zu halten. Denn Nachzuchterfolge haben nunmal überhaupt nichts mit Teichbau zu tun.

Wenn Du keine Lust hast, über jeden "Furz" einen Bericht zu schreiben, dann beschränke Dich doch einfach auf die interessanten Themen. Gönne Dir und uns lieber ab und zu mal eine Absatzschaltung, dann lesen sich die Beiträge viel leichter.

Liebe Grüße
Christine,
ebenfalls Mod-Team,
die sich ob Deiner obigen Reaktion heftig


----------

